# Recent pics of Dudley



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley's coat is growing again, do I cut him shorter or do I try to let it grow in the winter? Pretty sure I'll be giving him a trim again next time I have the time to do a full bath and groom, he had a bath and brush out yesterday,

Shaggy coat








Even shaggier after drying naturally after a roll around with doggy friends on dew soaked grass yesterday


and today, still a little bit bouffant after yesterdays bath


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is gorgeous!! I love his coat


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He has a gorgeous coat,I hope Ralph's comes back again just as nice after his de-matting cut, (although my groomer isn't available, for 6 weeks due to a car accident... So I will have to trust someone else!!) 
Long for winter will keep him nice & warm, but be a pain to dry and keep clean in the wet muddy weather which is no doubt looming around the corner  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dudley looks so lovely - I particularly like the red hairs on the end of his muzzle near his nose


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH DUDLEY!!!! you are so gorgeous!!!
and look!! it's a positive Oh Dudley...and not an Oh no what has he got into!!!
Love that gorgeous boy to bits!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks all, Marzi yes I was only thinking today I really hope he keeps those darker bits on his muzzle and tips of ears.



lady amanda said:


> OH DUDLEY!!!! you are so gorgeous!!!
> and look!! it's a positive Oh Dudley...and not an Oh no what has he got into!!!
> Love that gorgeous boy to bits!


I know! he must be growing up as I'm trying to remember the last OH Dudley! moment, he is still a clown - yesterday he got lucky and found a fruit pie at the park and there was no way I was getting near him until he had polished that off, luckily it was an individual one not family sized! We let him dig up some potatoes with us a few weeks back - that was a mistake, of course he is trying to find them everywhere now! but that was our fault.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Dudley looks amazing in these pics. That is the perfect coat length! If only we could pause their hair growth at that point!! I just had Lola cut today and she looks so short and fluffy! I much prefer her longer but I refuse to go to the groomers too often. We have got into an 8 week cycle that works now, even if she does spend 4 of those weeks looking like a lamb😳 😃

Laughing at your potato story!! That is the sort of thing we would do and then think "why?!"


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Dawn, 

I Truly take my hat off to you....his coat is really in fantastic condition...you should keep it long just to show it off if nothing else roud:roud:roud:roud:

Not a bald patch in sight....unlike someone sitting very close to me 

I love that first picture...such a fine specimen of a dog 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Dudley looks amazing in these pics. That is the perfect coat length! If only we could pause their hair growth at that point!! I just had Lola cut today and she looks so short and fluffy! I much prefer her longer but I refuse to go to the groomers too often. We have got into an 8 week cycle that works now, even if she does spend 4 of those weeks looking like a lamb&#55357;&#56883; &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Laughing at your potato story!! That is the sort of thing we would do and then think "why?!"


Oooohhh...pictures please 

Molly needs to go every 6 weeks and I struggle even with that...my parents aren't the best at combing /brushing her when they have her so i normally have a job in my hands although I Couldn't really complain!!! 

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Dudley truly IS a gorgeous boy, and in my opinion, his coat-length is PERFECT, its the look I am hoping for with mine when they grow up.  

After today's walk where we ended up with two VERY muddy poos  thanks to a skanky muddy ditch, I can see the reason why people cut them a bit shorter....a couple of sink-baths, a very wet floor and two good brushes later, they are back to being gorgeous again, but it was quite a job!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking gorgeous as ever Dudley  I think if you can keep on top of the long coat, make the most of it! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Dudley is just gorgeous, I love the close up photo of his coat, its perfectly delicious. You are so clever getting him to look his best.


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Dawn
Dudley is looking sooo handsome ! Is Fudge his daddy ? My Harley is a Fudge and Elliemay baby and is very creamy with little apricot ears ! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

BillyPoo said:


> Hi Dawn
> Dudley is looking sooo handsome ! Is Fudge his daddy ? My Harley is a Fudge and Elliemay baby and is very creamy with little apricot ears ! X


No his Daddy was Chico, chocolate Min poodle, but Anthony's dogs do seem to produce nice gold/Apricot pups.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I was inspired by Dudley's fluffy look, so today Tilly has had a spa day (at home) and is now all sweet smelling from a bath and blow dry! Here are some fluffy pics  





Xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lookin' tip top Tilly!  You lucky girl!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dudleys coat is fabulous!! I would kill for that wave myself!!


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dudley is such a handsome boy!!!!! I can see Oscar in him!!! Cheeky and handsome!!!!


[email protected][img]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/04/fa4a06e3fcd5a294fce999a182e16ea6.jpg[/img]


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

So jealous of your poos coats. We have the 'stig of the dump' variant of poo, so we've opted for shorter cut and an equafleece.


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

I love Dudley. His coat is just wonderful. Mutley is only 13 weeks old but quite curly already. will his adult coat be more curly still? 

Carol


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow Dudley (and Tilly) are beautiful! I'd love Miss Lilly's coat to end up like that.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Gorgeous Dudley.
Perfect length coat when it's someone else's poo.
I love Poppy at that length but she matts too much so it is then back to short.
Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha - those pictures are a year old! I tend to keep his coat around 1 1/2 -2" now, still slightly longer than those I groom, I did do a little shorter on his body last time but think the 2" looks about right on him, if he had a thicker, woollier coat I would keep it shorter. will post an updated pic sometime soon.


----------

